# American Soldier livng in Germany...



## irshcountry (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all... names Lane. I love this place soo far, everyones real great! I've lived in Germany for about 2 years now. I have always been fascinated in WWII areial combat, playing Air Warrior for many years back in the mid 90s. 

My question is: Ive been looking online to find out how to meet german aces still alive... most notably Gunther Rall and Erich Rudroffer. If anyone can help thanks. I dont have MUCH time though, my unit is getting ready for deployment again and would just like to meet someone and pick there brain a little.



Lane


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard, irshcountry!

There's some folks here who are in your neck of the woods that'll be able to lend a hand. They'll probably be along shortly.

I'm a former Air Warrior gamer, too...spent many long nights in the 'arena myself, callsign was Zerstorer and later GrauGeist


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome Irish and my thanks for your service. I know one member who would love to chat with you. He should be along soon.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome from England. Make sure you take care when deployed.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome Irsh!
I´m in touch with Willi Reschke, former member of JG301/302. Late war ace with 27 kills. He´s one of two gentlemans in my signature picture, first from left. Google for his name and if you wanna get in touch with him let me know and I´d PM you his address. He lives near Erfurt.
Aces of the Luftwaffe - Willi Reschke
Warbird Photo Album - Willi Reschke
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Where are you stationed at in Germany?

I was a Blackhawk Crew Chief stationed in Ansbach, Germany from 2000 to 2006. I got out of the Army in 2006 and still live in Ansbach working for the US Army.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2008)

G'day Lane ...Welcome!


----------



## irshcountry (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh yes, Air Warrior. My sign was Roadr for the longest time, then was ->JUG with the widow makers then back to roadr. I want to get back into Gaming, hearing great things about Aces High 2. 

Anyways, I have met some aces while I was in the states. Had the GREAT pleasure of meeting Francis Gabreski(spelling) in 2000 before he passed.


Its just great to find a site that has my passion for WWII aircraft. You can expect to see me alot more with alot of posts.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2008)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome. Thanks for your service.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

